

Becoming formidable - bentoner
http://blog.42floors.com/becoming-formidable/

======
JohnHammersley
This is a very good read - being a startup CEO who's raised a seed round after
a number of delays, a lot of the points raised ring very true.

It is amazing the difference a term sheet / money in the bank makes - obvious
with hindsight, but difficult to see when you're wrapped up in pitches and
negotiations.

Edit: And just to reiterate a point from the article - traction makes you seem
formidable like nothing else (until you have a term sheet / money)

